# VK - GTASTE MIMO INSANE PRICE, LUXE-S, PASITIO & MORE



## Gizmo (16/7/19)

The Most affordable Pod System to ever hit our shores has landed!

Geek Vape G-Taste Mimo Pod System

R170.00 VAT INCLUSIVE!


New Arrivals:

Vaporesso Luxe-S Starter Kits
Smoant Pasito Pod System
Geek Vape G-Taste Mimo Pod System ( INSANE PRICE )
Geek Vape G-Taste Mimo Replacement Pods


Restocks:

VooPoo Drag Nano
VooPoo Drag Nano Replacement Pods
VapeFly Mini Tool Kits

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/19)

That G-Taste is very well priced
I wonder what the flavour and performance is like


----------

